# Train/Bus pass protest in South York 'The freedom ride@



## treelover (Mar 31, 2014)

South Yorkshire Passenger Transport Executive have removed the train element of the concessionary pass and it hasn't gone well at all with pensioners, disabled people, etc, they had a imaginative protest today in Barnsley, the 'Freedom Ride' where this morning where they refused to pay for the journey, a fair few there (and rail and other police for some reason)


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 31, 2014)

This is what the protest is about. 

I may be wrong, but I've an idea one of the people in your first picture was on the same train as me a few weeks ago, taking a group of disabled people to Doncaster.  I couldn't help overhearing her conversation with the guard, which was about just this: she was very concerned about how her group would get about once they'd lost their free train travel, as most of them couldn't afford to pay even at the discounted rates.  Just another example of how the ConDem spending cuts are calibrated to hit the poorest and most vulnerable the hardest.  Glad to hear someone's protesting about it, although tbh the anger would be better directed at the government than the PTE.


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 31, 2014)

I've wanted to do this kind of thing for years in protest at the annual fare increases. Well done!


----------



## sim667 (Apr 2, 2014)

Just protesting the increase in travel costs I'd be all over.... its getting ridiculous.


----------



## PeterL (Apr 8, 2014)

‘Those in power please think again’ – by Peter Lewis

Those in power please think again
And allow us on our train
Don’t take our concessions away
And insist that we all pay

Allow us on our buses at nine
Half past is too late a time
Make your savings somewhere else
Without threatening pensioners health

In these days of ’Health and Safety’
You have made us suffer greatly
Choosing to ignore our needs
Minor savings to achieve …

Listen to our heart felt pleas
And consider old folks needs
Please don’t add more doubts and fears
To our fast declining years


----------



## treelover (Apr 9, 2014)

Happened again on Monday, but local news was obviously more interested in the half marathon debacle.


----------



## J Ed (Apr 9, 2014)

treelover said:


> Happened again on Monday, but local news was obviously more interested in the half marathon debacle.



Was the Star contacted? At the very least I'm sure it would be a story which the student paper would love to give prominence.


----------



## treelover (Apr 28, 2014)

Something remarkable is happening here, over 100 people maybe more mostly pensioners but also disabled students have for the fifth time peacefully but robustly occupied public transport despite being threatened with arrest , etc, in


----------



## treelover (Apr 28, 2014)

Five Weeks ago free travel passes were taken away from Pensioners and Disabled people in Barnsley, this means that thousands of the most vulnerable people in are community's are now finding it even harder to get out of their homes. In respo...nse Pensioners groups, Disabled groups and Trade Unionists have staged five freedom rides were people board the train and refuse to pay. This week a heavy police presence meant we could not board our usual train to Sheffield so we cleverly crossed over the Bridge and instead traveled to Penistone to stage our rally. Fantastic support from ASLEF Unite Community and the Bakers Union shows our protest is gaining even more support!!! United We Bargain Divided We Beg! See More


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 29, 2014)

Great stuff.  Good for them.


----------



## treelover (May 7, 2014)

According to local media, over 175/200 people there today, angry scenes as police, transport police and ticket inspectors checking everyones ticket, block access to the trains, etc,

this should be a national story now, its in the Morning Star, but not the Guardian, etc.


----------



## J Ed (May 7, 2014)

treelover said:


> According to local media, over 175/200 people there today, angry scenes as police, transport police and ticket inspectors checking everyones ticket, block access to the trains, etc,
> 
> this should be a national story now, its in the Morning Star, but not the Guardian, etc.



Someone I mentioned it to the other week said that it was on BBC Look North all morning.


----------



## Roadkill (May 21, 2014)

They've won.  Well, at least in the case of disabled people, who've got their free travel back: pensioners are still having to pay half-price.  Great stuff, even so!


----------



## TopCat (May 21, 2014)

We need more of this. Can't pay won't pay! WON'T PAY WON'T PAY!


----------



## sim667 (Jun 3, 2014)

Should be happening all over the country..... for me to get to london now it costs nearly £1 per mile.


----------



## treelover (Jun 9, 2014)

Believe it or not, they are doing it again this morning, but may be losing some public support as they have already won 'concessions'


----------



## treelover (Jun 23, 2014)

http://www.thestar.co.uk/news/local/video-police-arrest-protest-pensioners-1-6689635


Arrests today, not nice watching this..


----------



## J Ed (Jun 23, 2014)

treelover said:


> http://www.thestar.co.uk/news/local/video-police-arrest-protest-pensioners-1-6689635
> 
> 
> Arrests today, not nice watching this..



Absolutely disgusting


----------



## J Ed (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 23, 2014)

Fucking horrible video. Surely if he's under arrest they only need to put cuffs on him and take him away, there can be no justification for that kind of extended restraint in a stress position. 

Except I've heard the justification for this sort of stuff over and over again. Oh, the video doesn't show what happened before. We needed five officers to restrain the individual for his own safety, as he/she was being violent/was resisting arrest/was and insisted upon remaining black in a public place. That's if anyone actually calls upon them to explain themselves, which they won't.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 24, 2014)

Fucking CUNTS. Scum.


----------



## treelover (Jun 24, 2014)

Daily Mail covering it now, big story


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2014)

are "rail response" police officers? i imagine not. so what one of them (the man on the left of the picture in post #19) is presumably assault. 

e2a: i see they're security officer accredited by btp


----------



## Wilf (Jun 24, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> are "rail response" police officers? i imagine not. so what one of them (the man on the left of the picture in post #19) is presumably assault.
> 
> e2a: i see they're security officer accredited by btp


 A horrible vision of the future.


----------



## Fingers (Jun 24, 2014)

Guardian 
*Sheffield reporter threatened with arrest under anti-terrorism laws*
Alex Evans ordered to erase video of police handcuffing pensioners taking part in Freedom Ride protest at train station

http://www.theguardian.com/media/2014/jun/24/sheffield-reporter-arrest-anti-terrorism-laws


----------



## TopCat (Jun 24, 2014)

Utter cunts. Who are the contracted rail response cunts? Who do they work for?


----------



## TopCat (Jun 24, 2014)

Loads of info about these type of cunts on here. http://www.closeprotectionworld.com/security-officer-forum/47263-rail-response-teams-2.html


----------



## sim667 (Jun 24, 2014)

I think ive seen these in london...... more cunts too stupid to get into the police can't wait to headstomp aggressive 70 year olds.


----------



## Celyn (Jun 24, 2014)

treelover said:


> http://www.thestar.co.uk/news/local/video-police-arrest-protest-pensioners-1-6689635
> 
> 
> Arrests today, not nice watching this..


 Hell!   Very very not nice to the power of ten.  Is the bloke all right?  No 'falling down stairs' injuries or anything?


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 24, 2014)

There's going to be a demo in support of the two old fellas who were arrested - charged with failure to pay and obstructing police - outside Sheffield Magistrate's court on 7 July (their court date). Assemble at 9.15am. Please come and support if you can make it (I can't cos some bastard's only gone and given me a job ).

Here's a statement from one of them:



> Today must go down as on of the most disgraceful scenes ever at a British railway station.
> 
> The Freedom riders had started the day in good cheer and with smiles on our faces. Our campaign has achieved much and we look like we are forcing the authorities to give more.
> 
> ...


----------



## Batboy (Jun 25, 2014)

I support what these protestors are doing, but would add It is quite amazing to think that a multi millionaire pensioner can be given concessions for free travel amongst many other things. If there needs to be any redressing on benefits and concessions it simply should be taken off the rich and not the poor.


----------



## Celyn (Jun 25, 2014)

I could easily be wrong, but it is my impression that it's all pretty academic until elderly person A or B actually gets on the bus or train and chooses to avail themselves of the free or discounted fare.   Anyone not doing that is not then incurring a cost to the local authority that pays for these exemptions/discounts.

So, while there might indeed be the odd rich bastard using their cheap fare, it's more likely that the well-off person doesn't use public transport and therefore is not, in fact, costing anything.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 25, 2014)

SpineyNorman said:


> There's going to be a demo in support of the two old fellas who were arrested - charged with failure to pay and obstructing police - outside Sheffield Magistrate's court on 7 July (their court date). Assemble at 9.15am. Please come and support if you can make it (I can't cos some bastard's only gone and given me a job ).
> 
> Here's a statement from one of them:



Fucking cunts. Lets hope the court is fucking mobbed on the 7th!


----------



## Greebo (Jun 25, 2014)

Batboy said:


> <snip> If there needs to be any redressing on benefits and concessions it simply should be taken off the rich and not the poor.


Four words:  Universality and pooled risk.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Jun 25, 2014)

SpineyNorman said:


> There's going to be a demo in support of the two old fellas who were arrested - charged with failure to pay and obstructing police - outside Sheffield Magistrate's court on 7 July (their court date). Assemble at 9.15am. Please come and support if you can make it (I can't cos some bastard's only gone and given me a job ).
> 
> Here's a statement from one of them:



Fucking disgraceful cunts...


----------



## Batboy (Jun 25, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Four words:  Universality and pooled risk.



I'm sure there could be a way of doing this, I don't know what the figures are in terms of financial/statistical breakdown between the elderly rich and those in poverty, but I do find it amusing when somebody worth 100 million can get a free bus pass and money off their gas bill and I speak from experience here as a very rich friend of my father (and worth in the region of 100 million) did exactly that. And he was an odious money obsessed prick, I found it offensive.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 25, 2014)

Batboy said:


> I'm sure there could be a way of doing this, I don't know what the figures are in terms of financial/statistical breakdown between the elderly rich and those in poverty, but I do find it amusing when somebody worth 100 million can get a free bus pass and money off their gas bill and I speak from experience here as a very rich friend of my father (and worth in the region of 100 million) did exactly that. <snip>


The vast majority of people over pension age in this country have paid NI, therefore they're entitled to the state pension and associated benefits, concessions etc.  End of.

That might seem unfair to you, but it's the only way to banish the idea of benefits being handouts, charity, or for scroungers.

The more you make concessionary passes, reductions, and rebates etc means tested (aka "income related"), the more people you'll out off claiming them.  It'll seldom be the rich who suffer.  Instead, it's the person who's bright enough but goes into a blind panic when told to fill in a form, or finds it intrusive when told to provide details of income (even if not asked for proof of income).

You won't hurt the rich; you'll hurt some of the poorest who prefer to cling to their remaining shred of (misplaced but still existent) pride.


----------



## Celyn (Jun 25, 2014)

Plus, of course, people who *could* fill in the forms etc., but hate the idea of applying for what they might see as "charity".


----------



## TodayIsCaturday (Jun 25, 2014)

Greebo said:


> The vast majority of people over pension age in this country have paid NI, therefore they're entitled to the state pension and associated benefits, concessions etc.  End of.
> 
> That might seem unfair to you, but it's the only way to banish the idea of benefits being handouts, charity, or for scroungers.



Young unemployed people don't even get free bus passes to look for work or get to the dole office. In the countryside outside the big cities this is a major problem. Of course they wouldn't have NI contributions so I don't think your idea of not giving "handouts" to preserve their "pride" would go down particularly well with them.


----------



## J Ed (Jun 25, 2014)

TodayIsCaturday said:


> Young unemployed people don't even get free bus passes to look for work or get to the dole office. In the countryside outside the big cities this is a major problem. Of course they wouldn't have NI contributions so I don't think your idea of not giving "handouts" to preserve their "pride" would go down particularly well with them.



It's a dire situation but taking free travel off of pensioners in South Yorkshire isn't going to change that, is it? This sort of narrative is promoted to people as part of a wedge strategy to make more and more cuts, entitlements taken away from pensioners and the disabled are never, ever going to be given to young people even if that is what you want so why bother acting as if that's the choice we have to make. In any case, just how many multimillionaires do people think are affected by this particular cut in South Yorkshire? I would say very, very few.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 25, 2014)

TodayIsCaturday said:


> Young unemployed people don't even get free bus passes to look for work or get to the dole office. In the countryside outside the big cities this is a major problem. Of course they wouldn't have NI contributions so I don't think your idea of not giving "handouts" to preserve their "pride" would go down particularly well with them.


IIn my arrogant opinion your argument is arse about face.  You don't make things fairer  for all by removing help from those who need it, even if that does put both the young and old in an position of equal disadvantage.

Most of the time that you're working age, you pay NI or are credited with it (eg for signing on, or meeting the requirements for Carers Allowance or Income Support if a single parent).  Shared contributions over a lifetime should result in benefits whenever the situation of extra need arises.

Are children undeserving because they haven't had the chance to pay NI?  What about school leavers and those who've recently left further or higher education?

A short clear form which boils down to "Do you need this?  Sign here." will get a far bigger uptake than a 50 page form asking for details of any relationship, any children, your housing, your savings, and lastly (I found this one on the "fix yourself a break scheme for carers" form, which I failed to complete) up to 500 words on the difference that getting this payment etc will make to your life.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 25, 2014)

Batboy said:


> I support what these protestors are doing, but would add It is quite amazing to think that a multi millionaire pensioner can be given concessions for free travel amongst many other things. If there needs to be any redressing on benefits and concessions it simply should be taken off the rich and not the poor.



I can assure you that none of the pensioners involved in these protests are millionaires - far from it.


----------



## TodayIsCaturday (Jun 25, 2014)

Greebo said:


> IIn my arrogant opinion your argument is arse about face.  You don't make things fairer  for all by removing help from those who need it, even if that does put both the young and old in an position of equal disadvantage.
> 
> Most of the time that you're working age, you pay NI or are credited with it (eg for signing on, or meeting the requirements for Carers Allowance or Income Support if a single parent).  Shared contributions over a lifetime should result in benefits whenever the situation of extra need arises.
> 
> ...



I think we agree but it seemed earlier you were suggesting that entitlement should be linked to paying NI. I disagree because it's just another tax and it shouldn't only be people who have previously paid this tax who can get the best benefits.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 25, 2014)

TodayIsCaturday said:


> I think we agree but it seemed earlier you were suggesting that entitlement should be linked to paying NI. I disagree because it's just another tax and it shouldn't only be people who have previously paid this tax who can get the best benefits.


The NI and benefit system as it is now isn't how it was, even in the Thatcherite 1980s.  It was never supposed to be just another tax, and I'd like to see it ringfenced far more than it is now.  Benefit entitlement is indirectly linked to NI, the assumption is that even if you haven't paid in yet, you'll have the chance to do so at some point.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 25, 2014)

There is another issue with 'Freedom Travel' as for older people it is an encouragement to be active. Whether or not they are in poverty there is a health and social benefit to them and to the health service. It also allows them to volunteer and look after other people's sprogs etc etc. We don't have to stick a pound note sign on it though to know it's desirable.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 25, 2014)

its not right whoever it happens to but seeing those arseholes doing over someones grandad is a fucking disgrace


----------



## BigTom (Jun 25, 2014)

Batboy said:


> I support what these protestors are doing, but would add It is quite amazing to think that a multi millionaire pensioner can be given concessions for free travel amongst many other things. If there needs to be any redressing on benefits and concessions it simply should be taken off the rich and not the poor.



In addition to what Greebo & Mr Moose have said I would add two points:

You need to look at the cost of making the benefit means tested. It's far quicker, simpler and cheaper to hand everyone a free bus pass at 65 (or whatever) than it is to have a department whose job it is to go through forms, verify income/wealth etc and approve/deny benefits. I've no idea if anyone has actually looked at these figures or not so this is a purely theoretical point which is (at least in theory) actually answerable. In any case, there is definitely an additional cost to means testing benefits which needs to be accounted for if you are interested in saving money.

Pensioners passes are only usable outside of peak hour travel when buses and trains run well under capacity anyway. Theres no extra trains or buses being put on to accommodate the pensioners getting free travel, so the marginal cost of them travelling is minimal, probably close to zero. If we had a nationalised, integrated transport system, this would mean the cost of the passes would be minimal. We don't of course so I imagine the government gets charged a full ticket price for each of them travelling, but it doesn't have to be that way.


----------



## rioted (Jun 25, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> its not right whoever it happens to but seeing those arseholes doing over someones grandad is a fucking disgrace


Don't look, then. And stop treating "grandads" and "pensioners" as decrepit specimens  fit only for nursing homes and kid gloves. We deserve better than that.


----------



## J Ed (Jun 25, 2014)

rioted said:


> Don't look, then. And stop treating "grandads" and "pensioners" as decrepit specimens  fit only for nursing homes and kid gloves. We deserve better than that.



wtf? He obviously isn't saying anything remotely like that.


----------



## krink (Jun 25, 2014)

rioted said:


> Don't look, then. And stop treating "grandads" and "pensioners" as decrepit specimens  fit only for nursing homes and kid gloves. We deserve better than that.



eh? don't look? get the fuck out of it, daft arse. 

as someone who is getting older i am not as strong physically as i was and being handled like that in the video is a lot more dangerous to me now than when i was a young fitter person so yes, i am weaker. weaker people people being mistreated does make people angry because weaker people cannot defend themselves as well as someone who isn't weaker. it's quite simple. 

how you've gone from someone saying weaker people deserve some protection to accusing dot of treating older people as decrepit specimens is beyond me.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 25, 2014)

rioted said:


> Don't look, then. And stop treating "grandads" and "pensioners" as decrepit specimens  fit only for nursing homes and kid gloves. We deserve better than that.



do me a favour m8, I know older pension age men who could out fuck and out fight and outwork me. It's not meant to be patronising. Its just the probably stupid emotive thing that 'Hold on that could be my grandad'


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 25, 2014)

i'm not saying bless em ffs, I made it clear that its shit no matter how it happens but if its done on people who are past their glory days (in terms of physical capability to resist a sweaty headed young baldy arsehole who thinks he is OB) its just an extra fucking pisstake. And they aren't even real coppers!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 25, 2014)

Batboy said:


> I support what these protestors are doing, but would add It is quite amazing to think that a multi millionaire pensioner can be given concessions for free travel amongst many other things. If there needs to be any redressing on benefits and concessions it simply should be taken off the rich and not the poor.



I would think very few multi-millionaire pensioners would bother using state-funded transport or claiming winter fuel allowance.

Obviously there will be a handful of exceptions...


----------



## Batboy (Jun 26, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> I would think very few multi-millionaire pensioners would bother using state-funded transport or claiming winter fuel allowance.
> 
> Obviously there will be a handful of exceptions...



To be fair, I haven't seen her on the number 38 bus lately.


----------



## Batboy (Jun 26, 2014)

BigTom said:


> In addition to what Greebo & Mr Moose have said I would add two points:
> 
> You need to look at the cost of making the benefit means tested. It's far quicker, simpler and cheaper to hand everyone a free bus pass at 65 (or whatever) than it is to have a department whose job it is to go through forms, verify income/wealth etc and approve/deny benefits. I've no idea if anyone has actually looked at these figures or not so this is a purely theoretical point which is (at least in theory) actually answerable. In any case, there is definitely an additional cost to means testing benefits which needs to be accounted for if you are interested in saving money.
> 
> Pensioners passes are only usable outside of peak hour travel when buses and trains run well under capacity anyway. Theres no extra trains or buses being put on to accommodate the pensioners getting free travel, so the marginal cost of them travelling is minimal, probably close to zero. If we had a nationalised, integrated transport system, this would mean the cost of the passes would be minimal. We don't of course so I imagine the government gets charged a full ticket price for each of them travelling, but it doesn't have to be that way.



I know what you are saying (and I did add a caveat to my post).  I am certain there could be a way of marshalling a very simplified means test without the need for 'over administration'. However.... I am also certain that government or local authorities being what they are, would never in a million years simplify something and would needlessly spunk money, so in that respect you are right.

The wider question of the older rich is an interesting one and raises some contentious points especially considering the asset wealth generated by the mental property market in places like London. As an example a retired couple I know bought a property in 1974 down my street for 28k, It is now worth £2.8 million, along the way they also bought the next door house. They are now worth in simple calculations around 6 million. Yet around the corner there are pensioners living in abject poverty. Both get free bus passes.




SpineyNorman said:


> I can assure you that none of the pensioners involved in these protests are millionaires - far from it.



I never said or implied that , as you can see from my post. I entirely support what they are doing.


----------



## Batboy (Jun 26, 2014)

Greebo said:


> The vast majority of people over pension age in this country have paid NI, therefore they're entitled to the state pension and associated benefits, concessions etc.  End of.
> 
> That might seem unfair to you, but it's the only way to banish the idea of benefits being handouts, charity, or for scroungers.
> 
> ...



I entirely understand where you are coming from and I'm not going to get in a bunfight with everyone on this, because the reality is that despite me believing the principle to be right, no government department or local authority on the planet would ever be able to implement such a scheme without fucking it up financially and as you have suggested upsetting people on the way.

... as an aside what do you think of Millibands / labour proposed 'mansion tax', that is something that will affect asset rich over 65's? It has similar parallels.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 26, 2014)

Batboy said:


> <snip> what do you think of Millibands / labour proposed 'mansion tax', that is something that will affect asset rich over 65's? It has similar parallels.


It'll probably cost more to set up, run, and manage than it'll bring in, so I'm against it.

IMHO it'd be far more cost effective to provide the HMRC with enough staff (and funding) to close the loopholes on existing taxes.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 26, 2014)

Batboy said:


> To be fair, I haven't seen her on the number 38 bus lately.



No, but she does get her own helicopter which, if anything, probably costs more.


----------



## Batboy (Jun 26, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> No, but she does get her own helicopter which, if anything, probably costs more.



Does she get free travel on that....


----------



## gosub (Jun 26, 2014)

This issue was on Jeremy Vine show yesterday


----------



## treelover (Jun 26, 2014)

I mentioned I tried to get the nationals interested in the F/R's a few weeks ago, they were pretty unpleasant, Indie put the phone down on me.


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 26, 2014)

yes, you did mention it.
e2a i'm not convinced it'd have been covered if the police hadn't behaved as they did, so not sure what your point is.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 26, 2014)

I see Sheffield DPAC are organising for the protest on the 7th.


----------



## treelover (Jun 30, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=675591319188860&set=gm.872185792794833&type=1&theatre

montage, they are doing it again today.

btw, how does this group of largely over 60's differ from others, why are they so motivated? are there lessons?


----------



## existentialist (Jun 30, 2014)

treelover said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=675591319188860&set=gm.872185792794833&type=1&theatre
> 
> montage, they are doing it again today.
> 
> btw, how does this group of largely over 60's differ from others, why are they so motivated? are there lessons?


I think a lot comes down to leadership. I don't know, but I would guess that they have a core leadership that is well-connected, good at motivating others and keeping them onside, and well-motivated themselves.

Cometh the hour, cometh the man...


----------



## treelover (Jul 8, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...246518327.1073741836.614063326&type=1&theater

big crowd for the court protest


----------



## treelover (Jul 25, 2014)

> Rebels on a journey to defend free travel pass
> 
> Ros Wynne-Jones meets a growing movement of hundreds of pensioners and disabled people in South and West Yorkshire, the two men have refused to accept cuts to their free services and have been refusing to pay their fares
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/rebels-journey-defend-free-travel-3897425#ixzz38Tz6nor7



Major Mirror article on the Freedom Riders


----------



## treelover (Jul 25, 2014)

> A lot of the Freedom Riders have really grown in confidence during the last few weeks,” Tony says. “There are so many lonely elderly and disabled people out there and there has been a real sense of community around the protests.
> “Some people wonder what they’re going to do once it’s all over.”
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## treelover (Sep 29, 2014)

http://barnsleycsc.com/category/freedom-ride/

Its spread to Southampton


----------



## Amandamacd (Nov 23, 2016)

I am looking for your support on a massive issue that affects so many carers of all ages from as young as they can walk and talk till older adulthood. Many carers face huge financial difficulty and are unable to have much of a social life of there own as they can not afford to get around by public transport. It could be the simple task of getting to shops, collecting medication from the chemist, socialising with friends or doing many other caring duties that carers face on a daily basis.

The cost of travel may not seem alot of money to many but £4.00 per adult a day adds up to £28.00 a week and most carers just do not have this sort of money and of course weekly or even monthly tickets just simply aren't an option. Having concessionary travel or even a discount on travel would be such a huge help to carers across the country who already do so much for others. The discount could be something as simple as reducing the rate for carers as to the same amount students pay,this in turn would go a huge way to helping carers have better lives. 45% of young adult carers (18-25) have reported that they have mental health problems due to their caring role and the struggles they face because of it. 68.8% of older carers say that being a carer has an adverse affect on their mental health. This could be lessened by such a small change like concessionary or discounted travel.

Being a carer is not all bad, I have never regretted caring for my mum despite the hardships and barriers that I faced because of it, simply because she is my mum and I love her. Carers do this on a daily basis because they care...  This is why I feel so strongly about breaking down these barriers to caring such as transport. In effort to break down these barriers I have started a petition campaigning for free/concessionary transport for unpaid carers please follow the link below to check out my campaign page on facebook and sign my petition;

Carers Issues | Facebook

Require transport authorities to fund free concessionary transport for unpaid carers.


----------



## BigTom (Nov 23, 2016)

Amandamacd said:


> I am looking for your support on a massive issue that affects so many carers of all ages from as young as they can walk and talk till older adulthood. Many carers face huge financial difficulty and are unable to have much of a social life of there own as they can not afford to get around by public transport. It could be the simple task of getting to shops, collecting medication from the chemist, socialising with friends or doing many other caring duties that carers face on a daily basis.
> 
> The cost of travel may not seem alot of money to many but £4.00 per adult a day adds up to £28.00 a week and most carers just do not have this sort of money and of course weekly or even monthly tickets just simply aren't an option. Having concessionary travel or even a discount on travel would be such a huge help to carers across the country who already do so much for others. The discount could be something as simple as reducing the rate for carers as to the same amount students pay,this in turn would go a huge way to helping carers have better lives. 45% of young adult carers (18-25) have reported that they have mental health problems due to their caring role and the struggles they face because of it. 68.8% of older carers say that being a carer has an adverse affect on their mental health. This could be lessened by such a small change like concessionary or discounted travel.
> 
> ...



good luck with this - hope you stick around as there are plenty of people here working on welfare/poverty issues.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 23, 2016)

Signed.


----------

